# mk3 vr6 24v 6 speed 02m gearbox swap (LINKS)



## thomas514 (Jan 12, 2010)

*mk3 vr6 24v 6 speed 02m gearbox swap links*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...v-golf-mk3-Bucks-Jerks-Chokes-on-acceleration -it is an issue im having with my 24v that i need to figure out,:thumbup:[/B]

heres a couple links i used durring the swap:

http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=8092&start=24
http://www.vask.org.nz/index.php?topic=5877.120
http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au/f47/...vr6-25960.html
http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au/f47/...6-25960-4.html
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2179594
http://www.montrealracing.com/forums...d.php?t=727238

*Fitting the 02m gearbox *
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...speed-into-mk3-12v-VR6-(56k-very-very-beware)
http://forums.mwerks.com/showthread.php?785705-Pics-of-my-02m-swap-into-my-MK3-(updated-8-May2003)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3932040

*Axles*
I used vr6 12v axles and shortened them, 
If you want to keep 4 bolt: took 12v hubs, brought them to a machine shop and they drilled/tapped 4 bolt in to the 12v hubs: 
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=261101 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4799721
to mesure the axles: http://www.driveshaftspecialist.com/HTML Measure/MeasureList.html
more on axles: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4960423-MK3-02M-swap-with-4lug&highlight=02M
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3610564

*02m Parts List*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2399546

*Auto to 6speed 02m swap (parts list)*
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=286581

*Fuse ID list *
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1797836

*mkiv head light wiring*
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?p=2498758

*mkiv dash in your mkiii*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4265758

*02m gearbox info*
http://www.volkscity.com/Files/Volks City VW 6speed gearbox.pdf

*DTC code list*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1208701

*Changing Transmission Fluid*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?659148-How-to-Change-Transmission-Fluid-with-pics/page3

*Random info*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3565721

*1person clutch/brake bleeder*
http://www.matthewsvolvosite.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=29243
http://www.oomphlabs.com/How-It-Works.html
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/Campingart/jettatech/bleeder/index.htm

*Installing brake light switch* 
http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/517/brake_switch_or_clutch_switch_installation_instructions_.pdf

*Cleaning your MAF*
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/VW/MKIV/RoadSleeper.com_VW_MKIV_Mass_Air_Flow_Cleaning_DIY.pdf

*02m internals *
http://www.zelek.com/vw02M_hard_parts1.htm
http://mistralvr6.tripod.com/02MSwap/index.html

*Common vr6 24v issues*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3206033

*You can use a 2.0 maf* 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?773176

*o2 sensors* 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?990129-DIY-Replacing-oxygen-sensors

*Transmission removal *(note this is 5speed but the process is similar) 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2703042
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4045505

*Slave cylinder info*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2970528/page1
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4376420
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4321537

*Starter Grind Fix *
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2269482

*Electrical*
-Easiest way is to take all mkiv wiring harness'; all your gona have to splice is things like the tail lights, head lights, wiper motor, fuel pump,..

-Heres a good site, Wiring diagrams (open it with google chrome to translate into english)
http://volkswagen.msk.ru/index.php?p=vw_golf4_1j

-If your guage cluster, ignition, and ecu arent all from the same car you have to get an IMMO delete, i got mine done by Unitronic http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/main/en/files/183_2002-2004_volkswagen_jetta_mk4_28l_24v.html

*Wiring mkiv cluster into mkiii* http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ster-in-a-MK3...&highlight=wiring+mk4+cluster

*Common coolant fan/AC Issues and DIYs*
http://pics.tdiclub.com/data/516/A4_Coolant_Fan_testing_Rev_7.pdf 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3386797
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3844295
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3890491
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3126433

*Coolant temp. sensor and thermostat*
http://www.nime.co.uk/content.php?mk4fans
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4911940-Fan-sensor
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rack-pipe-and-thermostat-(t-stat)-housing-DIY
http://forums.motivemag.com/showthread.php?2385488

-Audi tt control arm bushings
https://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog...trol_Arm_Bushings_4-PC_TT_R32&products_id=869

*Rear disk conversion kits*
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_III--2.0/Braking/OEM/Rear/ES1928186/
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...n_Drillled_and_Slotted_Rotors&products_id=972
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_audi/products/103/OEM_Rear_Disc_Brake_Kit
http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Golf/Brake/429/2

*Link List*
http://forums.kilometermagazine.com...8-Huge-Link-List-DIY-FAQ-Deals-ETC&p=66450569


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Good pulling this all together in one place for people, however a lot of your links were truncated and do not work.


----------



## thomas514 (Jan 12, 2010)

sdezego said:


> Don't know, but if you paste them into the thread rather than using the "add URL Link" button, then they can get truncated.


kk thanks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

thomas514 said:


> what exactly did you mean when u said paste *them* into the thread? copy all the info from the threads and paste it all directly into _my_ thread?


You will have to click on each one again from your favorites, then Copy, then use the "Insert Link Button" to add the link to the thread. Not using the button can cause the link to be truncated.


----------



## thomas514 (Jan 12, 2010)

sdezego said:


> You will have to click on each one again from your favorites, then Copy, then use the "Insert Link Button" to add the link to the thread. Not using the button can cause the link to be truncated.


problem solved:thumbup:awsome 
sdezego if you dont mind maybe you have an idea whats going on click this thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...v-golf-mk3-Bucks-Jerks-Chokes-on-acceleration thanks


----------



## Mk3vr97 (May 7, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

thomas514 said:


> *
> 
> http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=8092&start=24
> *


*

this is actually my build thread, glad you found it usefull. i shall finish it in january*


----------



## thomas514 (Jan 12, 2010)

dik-van-dub said:


> this is actually my build thread, glad you found it usefull. i shall finish it in january


hahah :thumbup:


----------



## thomas514 (Jan 12, 2010)

added some new links...more too come


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## klusais3 (10 mo ago)

Vai ir kāda iespēja vai saits ar elektroshēmām VR6 24V 2.8 motortelpai un vadības blokam kas iet tālāk uz srošinātājiem un relejiem? Vēlams krāsainu shēmu PDF formātā.


----------

